# Pt111



## BOFD (Feb 6, 2008)

So, I can pick up a Taurus PT111 at a local Pawn Shop for $200 but I have not found to many good posts on this pistol.
Do any of you good folks have a recommendation?

Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I know that Taurus sevice is at a all time low but the few people I know who have bought the PT111 have not been saying anything bad about them. Good luck if you get it.


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

i would make sure it was the 3rd gen "pro" model.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

bluehandgun said:


> i would make sure it was the 3rd gen "pro" model.


What he said. I bought two a few years ago, one for me and one for the wife. We put about 1000 rounds through both and they do what they need to, they go bang every time, and are accurate enough but nothing to hoot and holler over.


----------



## EPWrangler (Mar 14, 2008)

I own a pt111 and a pt140. I like them both very much. You can get a new one fron Academy for $299 here.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*I love mine,*

I own one and love it. I keep it as a glovebox gun (live in Texas) and used it to pass my CCW test. It has never jammed in 1000 rounds. although if you want to spend a little more - get the Taurus 24/7 compact. - 17rnd mags...


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

*I had one*

fired about 200 rounds of Rems through it with a few minor problems (not going to full battery). Biggest pain in the arse with it was reassembly after field stripping/cleaning getting the barrel to seat properly. I traded it on a glock 26 & not a single problem 1000 rounds later :smt023


----------

